# Knife challenge. the "Not quite a KA-BAR" (Wooden Knife Challenge)



## wombat (Aug 29, 2016)

I didn't sign up for the challenge as the wife has it in her head that she needs a holiday every now and then and didn't think I'd be finished in time. Anyway I'm back and this is my go at KA-BAR.

I have some evenly two toned (heart and sap wood ) spotted gum and thought I'd try using that to simulate the stacked leather grip, hence the reason for the KA-BAR.

New respect for the real knife makers. I only have a disc sander, but even so trying to get the grinding or in this case the sanding even, was trickier than I first imagined.

Blade is Tasmanian oak, moderately hard, but nicely straight grained.


 

Glued two 3/4" blocks of my two toned spotted, then sliced and diced to get 26 "leather" pieces.



 

I got carried away and forgot to take more build along pictures. So here's what I ended up with.

All the sanding and shaping was done by eye with a 6 inch disc sander.

The reason for the "Not quite a KA-BAR" title is after shaping and sanding, even though the plan for the stacked leather look worked I ended up with a neat looking zipper effect on two sides. The original plan was to file some grooves, but I didn't want to ruin such neat handle, so without the grooves so can't really call it a KA-BAR

The blade and guard were stained with black leather stain, then burnished to try and get a metallic look, and to say I had trouble with the blood groove is a bit of an understatement!! 



 



 


Stacked "leather"


 


and the neat "zipper"


 

bamboo skewer for a pin.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 29, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2016)

Walter, that looks real good.....nicely done. I like the zipper effect.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 29, 2016)

That handle is cool! Don't think I could have cut the grooves in it either, it's just too sweet the way it is. Very nicely done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2016)

Very nicely done! Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2016)

Awesome piece of work Walter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 30, 2016)

Love the grip. Scratching my head on how you did it. Gary


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

wombat said:


> I didn't sign up for the challenge and didn't think I'd be finished in time. Anyway I'm back and this is my go at KA-BAR.



So is this your official entry into the challenge? 

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis 
needs to make a call....


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 30, 2016)

"needs to make a call?" a lil' more detail please ......how can a guy top that entry? Wow........


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 30, 2016)

I can't wait to see it on a bigger screen.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> "needs to make a call?" a lil' more detail please ......how can a guy top that entry? Wow........



I wasn't sure how many peeps you wanted entering.
But more the merrier, I say.....
So he's in....


----------



## wombat (Aug 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I wasn't sure how many peeps you wanted entering.
> But more the merrier, I say.....
> So he's in....



Thanks for that, but now I wish i had taken more time with the blade!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 30, 2016)

I like!!!!


----------

